# Power Window Fuse Blown



## mcnally14 (Jan 2, 2008)

Hi - 
I know this topic doesn't "technically" fit into this category, but it was the closest one I coudl find so please forgive me and help me!
My 99 Cabrio has a blown power window fuse. It is also affecting the power mirrors. I need to know which fuse goes to the windows. I know it is up above the relays, but am not sure which one. Does anyone have a diagram or can give me the location, please? I have a feeling it is up at the top, and I can't get to those fuses very easily. I have removed the kneepad, do I need to remove the whole housing? Help!!! My mechanic says this will cost $300, and I can do it myself!
Thanks
McNally


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Power Window Fuse Blown (mcnally14)*

Have you checked your owners manual? There is usually a diagram showing the correct location and amps of each fuse that's in there...in some cars, this diagram can also be found on the inside of the fusebox cover too.


----------



## mcnally14 (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Power Window Fuse Blown (quattrofun5)*

Yes, and it only lists up to 22 fuses. The power window fuse is a relay fuse and is not listed in the manual or the car diagram. Gimme some credit!!!


----------



## quattrofun5 (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Power Window Fuse Blown (mcnally14)*

hehe, I only asked since most people don't read their manual. 
Try this site - it's free to register and you can pull up the wiring diagram. From the diagram, it looks like fuse 14 (10A) on the panel is part of the system and there is an inline fuse listed as fuse 43 too.
http://www.acrobatfiles.com/vo....html


----------

